# My new baby



## kruger (May 12, 2009)

that is my new lathe.
he is mde in Belgium

his name is Wivamac DB800V

http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/WivaMac_Lathes/DB800/db800.html


----------



## skywizzard (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!  a beautiful baby   Look forward to seeing some of his production.


----------



## USAFVET98 (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on your new baby boy. He has your eyes...LOL. Cant wait to see the work he produces.


----------



## MikeMcM1956 (May 12, 2009)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Univers,Zurich BT][SIZE=-1]105kg / 232 lbs? [/SIZE][/FONT]That's a big baby :biggrin: !!!

And you must have a great doctor, the cost of the baby + delivery gave me sticker shock ....

Mike​


----------



## dogcatcher (May 12, 2009)

That is a real beauty!


----------



## Fred (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your new 'baby!' Looks like he is healthly and ready to get going! :biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (May 12, 2009)

Hey Kruger . I didn't even know you were pregnant  He looks just like you :tongue::biggrin:
Now let's see some nice new kitless pens


----------



## markgum (May 12, 2009)

congrats.  can't wait to see what he can produce


----------



## hilltopper46 (May 12, 2009)

"A thing of beauty is a joy forever."

Enjoy!


----------



## kruger (May 13, 2009)

MikeMcM1956 said:


> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Univers,Zurich BT][SIZE=-1]105kg / 232 lbs? [/SIZE][/FONT]That's a big baby :biggrin: !!!
> 
> And you must have a great doctor, the cost of the baby + delivery gave me sticker shock ....
> 
> Mike​



my friend give me a great price.
he live in Belgium at two hours from my 1er daughter and 4 hours from my house.
he lives in Rochefort.
i pick up the lathe at his home and i drink some fabulous beer too.


----------



## LEAP (May 13, 2009)

New Tools and BEER life does not get any better than that!


----------



## mostangrypirate (May 13, 2009)

Cigars... arriving when???


----------

